# Can Premiere Be Upgraded by mortals yet?



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,

Has someone documented how to upgrade Premiere? I know I can pay someone else to do it, but I'd like to do it myself to save money.

John


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jsrober said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has someone documented how to upgrade Premiere? I know I can pay someone else to do it, but I'd like to do it myself to save money.
> 
> John


The method is not public (yet)


----------



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Is there some reason to think that this might be figured out soon?

John


----------



## Crochunters (Feb 16, 2004)

jsrober said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has someone documented how to upgrade Premiere? I know I can pay someone else to do it, but I'd like to do it myself to save money.
> 
> John


Yes. The Tivo Premiere tcd746320 or the Premiere XL tcd748000 can be copied and always could be ever since the release of this new model, only not by the latest simplified tools that we all got so comfortable using like Winmfs. Furthermore you must have the tivo premiere drive in your hands.
The only catch is that although you cannot "expand" the drive with this technique if you have a drive in your hands, even one you borrowed from a friend that he recently purchased off of Ebay ( 320gb stock drive, 1 terabyte, 2 terabyte, etc.) you can "Google" - MFS LIVE CD VERSION 1.4 download this software and burn it as an ISO IMAGE. When boot cd is booted up on a computer with your Primary Tivo Premiere drive connected along with a blank sata drive of equal or larger size (only)to an available sata connection, run dd_rescue. Now this takes nearly two days to complete... receiving various error messages along the way every five or six hours... it will complete and will provide you with a working copy of the original Tivo Premiere drive you had connected. We still need a working technique for expanding the stock 320 gb drive but this is something for the do-it-yourselfers for now. 
---The Tickletrader ---


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

jsrober said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has someone documented how to upgrade Premiere? I know I can pay someone else to do it, but I'd like to do it myself to save money.
> 
> John


There is an ebay seller, with great feedback, that's selling a drive ready to drop in for a reasonable markup over the cost of a bare drive. Actually the cost is very reasonable if you're comparing it with a normal (not sale of the week) price of a drive.


----------



## jespenshade (Jul 26, 2009)

Crochunters said:


> Yes. The Tivo Premiere tcd746320 or the Premiere XL tcd748000 can be copied and always could be ever since the release of this new model, only not by the latest simplified tools that we all got so comfortable using like Winmfs. Furthermore you must have the tivo premiere drive in your hands.
> The only catch is that although you cannot "expand" the drive with this technique if you have a drive in your hands, even one you borrowed from a friend that he recently purchased off of Ebay ( 320gb stock drive, 1 terabyte, 2 terabyte, etc.) you can "Google" - MFS LIVE CD VERSION 1.4 download this software and burn it as an ISO IMAGE. When boot cd is booted up on a computer with your Primary Tivo Premiere drive connected along with a blank sata drive of equal or larger size (only)to an available sata connection, run dd_rescue. Now this takes nearly two days to complete... receiving various error messages along the way every five or six hours... it will complete and will provide you with a working copy of the original Tivo Premiere drive you had connected. We still need a working technique for expanding the stock 320 gb drive but this is something for the do-it-yourselfers for now.
> ---The Tickletrader ---


Will this method allow me to copy a Premiere XL 1TB drive on to a blank 1TB drive to be used in a regular Premiere (orig 320GB)?


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

jespenshade said:


> Will this method allow me to copy a Premiere XL 1TB drive on to a blank 1TB drive to be used in a regular Premiere (orig 320GB)?


yeah, but it won't work for long

the 2 models run _slightly_ different software, so eventually the box would stop receiving guide data & software updates because of the mismatch


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jespenshade said:


> Will this method allow me to copy a Premiere XL 1TB drive on to a blank 1TB drive to be used in a regular Premiere (orig 320GB)?


I did not work between the TiVo-HD and the TiVo-HDXL (you did not get guide data after the first guided setup).


----------



## herbierobinson (Aug 30, 2010)

Can mfstools (as built from SourceForge) deal with the disk formats?


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, with a few minor tweaks to the source, and with some monkeying around with the SQLite partition, it's possible to use those tools to back and restore. Details can be found on D D B.


----------



## herbierobinson (Aug 30, 2010)

I've been kind of working in a vacuum, what is D D B?


----------



## herbierobinson (Aug 30, 2010)

Never mind, I'm quite sure I found it.


----------

